# any Robert C Byrd reports?



## petewv (May 4, 2010)

Does any one fish the Robert C Byrd Locks and Dam tailrace for Sauger ,Saugeye ,or walleye? I have not seen any fish reports or discussion here.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You might send Zippododa a message. He fishes there regularly.


----------



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

petewv said:


> Does any one fish the Robert C Byrd Locks and Dam tailrace for Sauger ,Saugeye ,or walleye? I have not seen any fish reports or discussion here.


Hey Pete,
Haven't been down since the end of Nov....them big rocks got me, tweeked my leg so tryin to recover a bit. Prior to that we had a very productive fall, bout mid sept was catching them off the lower platform with once and a half white jiggin spoons, 5/8 to 3/4 once jig head with white or chartruse twister...a few walleye no bigguns...alot of saugers with many of them in the 18" range, pretty much all day. Once water started cooling down a bit the bite slowed somewhat on the lower platform..they wanted a slow presentation and the bit was before daylight and 4pm to dark. Another good spot is where the little creek comes in down below the big rocks 1/8 once jig white,chartrusee,yellow, very very slow retrieve after dark, be prepared to lose a bunch of jigs and watch them rocks. Hopefully after this rain event i will be back at it..... Shawn


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Me and my bud ended up trying it out there this morning got there about 8 or so, after a few creek mouthes were to muddy to get down to. Stayed till about 10:30 without a single bite. Only saw one fish caught by a guy on the lower platform. We were down on the rocks where that run off comes in. We threw grubs on 1/8 and 1/4 oz heads in chart, white, fire tiger, yellow and hell if i didn't even try a black one right before we left. 

Hows the wv side? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tomahawk83 (Oct 6, 2021)

zippododa said:


> Hey Pete,
> Haven't been down since the end of Nov....them big rocks got me, tweeked my leg so tryin to recover a bit. Prior to that we had a very productive fall, bout mid sept was catching them off the lower platform with once and a half white jiggin spoons, 5/8 to 3/4 once jig head with white or chartruse twister...a few walleye no bigguns...alot of saugers with many of them in the 18" range, pretty much all day. Once water started cooling down a bit the bite slowed somewhat on the lower platform..they wanted a slow presentation and the bit was before daylight and 4pm to dark. Another good spot is where the little creek comes in down below the big rocks 1/8 once jig white,chartrusee,yellow, very very slow retrieve after dark, be prepared to lose a bunch of jigs and watch them rocks. Hopefully after this rain event i will be back at it..... Shawn


----------

